# Nikon D90 AutoFocus Focusing Problem



## Scruggelgreen (Aug 10, 2010)

Good Evening Everyone!
I took some pictures tonight using this focus chart i found on the internet

Jeffrey Friedl&#039;s Blog  Jeffrey&#8217;s Autofocus Test Chart

After taking various pictures at different apertures with my three lenses i have concluded that my D90 has back focusing issues. 
My 18 - 55 mm AF-S VR Lens
DSC_3957 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

My 35 mm 1.8 AF-S Lens
DSC_3942 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

My 55 - 200 mm AF-S VR Lens
DSC_3927 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

At this point does anybody know how to adjust the auto-focus on the D90 to help bring these pictures more into focus? Thanks Everyone!


----------



## kundalini (Aug 10, 2010)

Most folks prefer to actually have the image embedded in the thread rather than having to click on an external link to view photos.  I'm one of those folks.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 10, 2010)

kundalini said:


> Most folks prefer to actually have the image embedded in the thread rather than having to click on an external link to view photos.  I'm one of those folks.


Interestingly, Flickr's ToS states that you can only post links...  I was just recently made aware of that - not sure if it's always been that way, or if that's something new...

But yeah, pictures are better.  BTW - it is possible to post pictures that are also links back to the page.
To do that, do this:
{URL=link to page here}{IMG}address of picture here{/IMG}{/URL}
Replace "{" & "}" with "[" & "]".
That will result in a picture that you can click on to go to it's page.

Or post the picture and just put the link to the page under it...



I looked at them ... it doesn't really look like you had the test charts at much of an angle...  It's pretty hard to tell where the sharp focus stops the way you shot those.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 10, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Interestingly, Flickr's ToS states that you can only post links... I was just recently made aware of that - not sure if it's always been that way, or if that's something new....


phuque flickr


and your little doggie too.


----------



## sleist (Aug 11, 2010)

As stated above, your setup for this test is not good enough to make any kind of judgment.  In addition, your lighting is too low on one shot to be certain you've not put the AF system at a disadvantage.  These tests also often require a tripod, VR turned off, shutter delay, and remote shutter release - you did not state if any of this was the case for your photos.

Are you having focus problems or were you just looking to do tests for the sake of doing tests?


----------



## Scruggelgreen (Aug 11, 2010)

The camera was on a tripod with an IR remote shutter release. The three pictures you see are all at the largest aperture for that lens and were taken roughly 4 feet away. I did not do the mirror lockup, maybe thats something i should try later. The test chart was at about a 45 degree angle when taking the test shots. I will see if i can post the pictures like you mention above, but it seems that i was unable to do that with flickr.


----------

